# price per square for roofing for new construction



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm Building A New House And I Was Just Wonderinding Whats The Price Per Square For Roofing In New Construction, I'm In Illinois, Any Info Or Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I am in Illinois also, Northern suburbs of Chicago to be exact.

Every roof is different. How tall is your building? How steep if your roof? Is it cut up (Hips valleys ridges)? What type of shingle to be installed? How long are the overhangs? What type of access to the roof? Are the buildings next to each other (CITY) or spaced far apart (suburbs)?

I can't give an accurante price without seeing the building, or a print of it, because every roof is different.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Oh yeah... You might have guys giving you a price off the top of their heads without knowing any of these details and to that I say beware!


----------



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

*Price Per Square*



Grumpy said:


> Oh yeah... You might have guys giving you a price off the top of their heads without knowing any of these details and to that I say beware!


THE HOUSE IS A 3200 S.F. RANCH WITH 2 DORMERS, 30 YR TIMBERLINE SHINGLE, 6/ 12 PITCH , 4 SIDED HIP WITH 2 DORMERS WITH 4 VALLEYS, EASY TO GET TO ROOF LOCATED IN SOUTH SUBURBS NEW LENOX ILLINOIS, I WAS JUST CURIOUS ABOUT HOW MUCH ROOFERS GET PER SQUARE BECAUSE I 'M GATHERING UP PRICES TO SEE IF I WANNA DO IT MYSELF OR SUB IT OUT, BASICALLY I'M GENERAL CONTRACTING MY OWN HOUSE SO I WANNA SEE WHAT I CAN DO MY SELF AND SAVE ON. BASICALLY I'M LOOKING FOR A ROUGH PRICE FOR NOW.THANX FOR THE REPLY


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

herm said:


> THE HOUSE IS A 3200 S.F. RANCH WITH 2 DORMERS, 30 YR TIMBERLINE SHINGLE, 6/ 12 PITCH , 4 SIDED HIP WITH 2 DORMERS WITH 4 VALLEYS, EASY TO GET TO ROOF


I charge more than most "subs" but my guesstimate would be about: $7200 including materials. I am guessing about 40 squares. I am also making alot of guesses as to number of penetrations etc...

Good luck.


----------



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> I charge more than most "subs" but my guesstimate would be about: $7200 including materials. I am guessing about 40 squares. I am also making alot of guesses as to number of penetrations etc...
> 
> Good luck.


DOES THAT INCLUDE ICE & WATER SHIELD , BOOT FLASHING'S ETC. OR IS THAT JUST A BASE PRICE FOR FELT AND SHINGLES. THANX AGAIN


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

It includes all materials. A complete roof from start to finish. figuring 3' ice shield, about 200'. I am figuring about 3 lead flashings for your plumbing pipes. I am figuring about 1 masonry chimney. I am figuring step and apron flashing around your dormers. 

Again these are guesstimate numbers based on the numbers you provided and I filled in the blanks with averages and educated guesses... but this would be a top notch roof system with ALL the bells and whistles and a 10-year transferrable labor warranty by me, the contractor.

I'm not trying to sell you a roof because new lenox is out of my service area. My price with all the bells and whistles is about $180 a square. You can find guys to come in and slap up some flet and shingles for about $120 a square with no warranty. It all depends what you want for this home. A good roof that will last, or a call back from yoru customer?


----------



## Marker (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re-Roofing Cost Guidelines*

Roofing and plumbing are the 2 areas I typically under-guess on the remodels I take on. Roofing is always a concern from a quality and safety perspective of the sub (i.e. they need to have liability & work comp insurance). 

For re-roofs of one layer (tear down) on a typical 30 year old gradual slope roof with a couple of valley's, chimeney etc.. what should I figure per square. I have typcially used about $150/sq for 30yr arch shingles, but I am always low with that. It usually seems more like $200/sq, including installing ridge vents and plumbing saddles (not including replacing rotten wood).

Can ya'll confirm my swag number of $200/sq tear-down for doing a 2 story 30+ year colonial with a 30yr arch?

thanks

marker :cheesygri


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The problem is you are pricing by the square. You can see by my above posts that there is so much more to figuring the cost fo the roof than just the square feet of the roof surface.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Good call Grump, I was just fixing to type.

Bob


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

THAT STINKS nEW lENOX IS RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO ME.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I did a roof over an addition - and just the back half of the roof - it was
a 4 pitch and about 4 squares. It was roll roofing that I had to rip off - the previous roofer was an incompetant who must have poured 3 gallons of tar around a skylight that took me about an hour to fully clean up. We put some ice and water damn in a valley that butted into another roof we had to blend into. And most of the rest of the roof was free to install drip guards - and there was one chimney/flue sticking through from their stove. All in all I charged $1200 - and that was bottom of the barrel pricing compared to others. Most were in the $1600-$1800 range. But it was for a friend.

-PlainPainter

P.S. ripping sucks, and the smaller the job the less unit pricing per square works for you. An honest quote for this job considering all the nightmares from the past work is $400/sq. I did it for $300/sq.


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

About $3000.00 - $3500.00 Materials. Sub Labor $1500.00 - $2000.00. If Our company were to bid the job with a 5 year warranty we would be at $6000.00 to $6500.00 and still would be High compared to competition in this area. 
A little note on 10 year warranties I would make sure the company has been around at least that long. And if There is a salesman selling the job i would make sure he has been with the company for 10 years or more If the contract does not have the owners signature - just the salespersons and the salesman has been terminated or quit the company does not have to honor it's warranty for more than a year from the salesmans end date. I have seen this happen more than once. I have also seen some of the biggest companies Like Sears - Panelcraft - Windowlite who had offered 10 year warranties go out of business after 20 - 25 years With 1000's of contracts under warranty now void. I know of very few companies i would be comfortable with a 10 year warranty. As far as ours go There is no telling where we will be in 10 years I know myself being the owner i will still be able to back up a 10 year warranty but what if a plane crashes on my head tommorrow? or on our office ? I just think 10 years is a long time unless your the Home Depot. Then again Installed services is just part of the Home depot and could go under tommorrow and the home depot will still be in business just not roofing.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I give ten year warranties because I know my roofs will easily last ten years the way I install them. My company has only been in business less than a full year and I know my roofs will last ten years easy. 

How do I know my roofs will last ten years? The system I currently use has been used by my previous job which was in business nearly 20 years when I left and I don't think we received ONE call back on a roof that was less than two years old, and we received very few of those! 

I know for a fact the roof system I bid, and the attention to detail I provide is a better roof system than most of my competitiors.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Grumpy, I'm surprised you took so long to respond to minnesota's post - LOL. You must not have been online until 10:27 this morning!


----------



## minnesotaroofin (Nov 26, 2004)

I understand what you are saying i know the roofs i have done and will do will last as long as the manufacture warranties the product or when the roof does fail chances are it was installed properly and was a material defect. I have had both happen we are not perfect and do occaisionaly miss something. I just see alot of new companies here in Minnesota offer ten year labor warranties especially when the hail storm came through 90% of which did not even make it a full year.


----------

